

Shed Skin: An experimental (restricted) Python-to-C++ compiler - drewr
http://code.google.com/p/shedskin/

======
algorias
Sounds like an interesting project. I wonder, however, if writing code in this
subset of python is better than directly using a compiled, statically typed
language.

The subset is just so tiny. No _a and_ *k, no nested functions. Most
decorators won't work either.

~~~
pgbovine
If you're concerned about the loss of expressiveness, a related project to
look into is RPython, which afaik allows you to program in a less restricted
subset of Python and still compile down to efficient C code. When writing in
RPython, you break your program down into 2 phases:

1.) An initialization phase which is PURE Python, so you can do all the
dynamic/introspective/metaprogramming magic you want

2.) A main phase which is a restricted static subset of Python, which is much
more Java/C#-like

Here's an abstract and paper about it:
[http://www.disi.unige.it/person/AnconaD/papers/Recent_abstra...](http://www.disi.unige.it/person/AnconaD/papers/Recent_abstracts.html#AACM-
DLS07)

------
liuliu
It is interesting to see how the author handle memory management issue.

